# Best Jazz sized pickups for modern metal?



## lewis (Feb 16, 2017)

Looking for a new set to replace my garbage stock bass pickups on some no name beater bass.

Use it at home for demos (Im the bands guitarist). Anyone know of the best set I can replace em with?

Ive seen EMG and LACE do some cool Jazz Bass style sets?. (Dont want active however) the LACE seemed decent.

Whats passive and good?


----------



## cardinal (Feb 17, 2017)

Was going to suggest EMGs but I guess that's off the list. Really probably anything with moderate output will work. A Jazz bass into an angry sounding amp or DI will really growl IMHO. Shouldn't be too hard to find something you're happy with.


----------



## lewis (Feb 17, 2017)

cardinal said:


> Was going to suggest EMGs but I guess that's off the list. Really probably anything with moderate output will work. A Jazz bass into an angry sounding amp or DI will really growl IMHO. Shouldn't be too hard to find something you're happy with.



Think you are right. Thanks

I will just stick to the Lace ones then


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 17, 2017)

Fender '75 reissues if you want tons of midrange and low end. 

DiMarzio Model J's if you want the same sound as above but with more output.

Duncan QP's if you want tons of low end and treble. Scooped sound. 

DIMarzio Ultra J's seem to be the best of modern and J bass sounds. Supposed to be pretty balanced sounding.


----------



## lewis (Feb 21, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fender '75 reissues if you want tons of midrange and low end.
> 
> DiMarzio Model J's if you want the same sound as above but with more output.
> 
> ...



the ultra J's sound great thanks buddy


----------



## olejason (Feb 23, 2017)

Honestly a good DI will make a much bigger difference/improvement in the tone than pickup swaps. If you're set on changing pickups I like the EMG GZR's.


----------

